# Berlin walleye ?



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Haven’t heard anything recently ? Too busy catching or not much to talk about ? Had motor issues last time I was there, boat should be ready again by weekend. Been skunked too many times at mosquito this year. Ready to change it up.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

If you can catch a walleye in Berlin, then you would be the 1st person I heard of catching one there. There are a lot more walleye in mosquito then in Berlin. JMO


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Blue walleye I know a handfull of guys that consistently do well at Berlin for eyes and bass. Is it a tough lake, yes. But like anywhere else time on the water is invaluable. Gotta learn the lake


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

My girlfriend pulled in nice one from shore two weeks ago. Was surprised. Storm ran us off shortly after. I think I might do better at mosquito if I could keep the catfish off my lines


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Weve been getting them flicker shads #5


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Blue guy, those are from Berlin ? I haven’t fished it much always heard they turn on a little later there then the other lakes. It’s a lot closer to me then mosquito so planning to get some time in out there


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yea


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Id rather fish berlin than any other lake ive caught lots of big eyes out of there


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice job! Casting or trolling?


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Are you flat lining or wts? If wt how much? Two grandkids are out of school and will meet me with my wife around to fish. Hope you reply


blueguy140 said:


> Weve been getting them flicker shads #5


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Berlin is my favorite lake of all the NEO inland bodies.

I've been fishing Berlin consistently (almost exclusively) for quite some time and I can tell you that there are still areas that I have yet to explore. The dynamics of this lake are complicated which lends to the adventure, excitement and in my humble opinion is what makes it possible for some real hogs to thrive. I have pulled 28" walleye out of Berlin. 

The past two years have been tough but this year has seen improvement. I have already had walleye in my boat this season. Not the same success that blueguy140 has seen but he puts his time in and is quite the proficient angler.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

louisvillefisherman: I always enjoy your post and hope the grandkids catch a few later today


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Berlin is my favorite lake of all the NEO inland bodies.
> 
> I've been fishing Berlin consistently (almost exclusively) for quite some time and I can tell you that there are still areas that I have yet to explore. The dynamics of this lake are complicated which lends to the adventure, excitement and in my humble opinion is what makes it possible for some real hogs to thrive. I have pulled 28" walleye out of Berlin.
> 
> The past two years have been tough but this year has seen improvement. I have already had walleye in my boat this season. Not the same success that blueguy140 has seen but he puts his time in and is quite the proficient angler.


Have you been catching any trolling?


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

There r hogs in there ive caught bigger eyes out of there than any other inland lake


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Team Warrior said:


> Have you been catching any trolling?


Yes, trolling. 

Various depths of water and various lure depths. All depends on what the bait is doing and where it is doing it. Water surface temp and wind speed/direction (which effects water surface temp) are the biggest factors on that.


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

What area of the lake is best to catch them trolling?


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Everywhere


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

I second that blue guy they are everywhere. Berlin is one of my favorite Inland lakes to fish as well very diverse structure in the lake which I have yet to explore all of it. I had days on the ice in 2017 if anyone saw the fish we were catching they'd swear that we were at the Western Basin of Lake Erie. I've put a lot of time in out there this year as well and have seen something really extraordinary. Have done a lot of night fishing this year at Berlin and upon pulling into the dock one evening off Bonner Road ramp there were thousands of shad spawning or something they were just everywhere even in about 3 inches of water right on the boat ramp. After I pull the boat out of the water I waited around for a few minutes and started shining my Spotlight around only to see numerous sets of eyes shining back at me in 1 foot of of water or less right on the boat ramp. Just thought it was interesting and yes if you find the bait fish in Berlin you will find the walleye as well


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Eyegagger said:


> off Bonner Road ramp there were thousands of shad spawning or something they were just everywhere even in about 3 inches of water right on the boat ramp.


Two years ago in that same area you could almost walk on top of them they were so thick. I was hoping the freeze this year would have cut down on the numbers a bit, but apparently not.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I have found the bait at times, but too many for the walleye to hit my bait. I will work harder this year to find the fish and catch a few more. I had a walleye for dinner last night and forgot how great of a meal they make. Grandkids had fun since each caught a fish. They wanted to eat the crappie but then decided to let it go and to fight another day.


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

I was out on berlin on the 6th and caught 5 good ones 17-19inches and a few under 15 which of course were tossed back. I agree there are some big walleye in that lake. Saw a picture in les's baitshop off bonner road some guy caught a 29 1/2in walleye ice fishing this past winter.
All walleye i caught were in 6-10ft of water and it was the first time we've caught em this year, hoping to get back out soon.


----------

